# String[] args ausgeben



## Tobi85 (16. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
ich schreibe Java Programme mit Eclipse für die FH.

In einer Übung sollen wir nun Parameter zu den String[] args, also Argumente hinzufügen. Das hab ich auch getan weil ich das bei Eclipse im Run Dialog machen kann.

Nun sollen wir diese Liste aber auch nummiert ausgeben... nur weiss ich nu nicht wie ich auf diese Parameterliste zugreifen soll und diese ausgeben soll.

Code hab ich leider keinen ausser halt die main:


```
package uebung_02;

public class HelloJava2 
{
	public static void main (String[] args) 
	{

  //Code der Ausgabe der Parameterliste
	}

}
```

Bitte um Rat
Danke Tobi


----------



## Atze (16. Apr 2008)

du kannst dem javaprogramm beim start argumente mitgeben, halt einfach mit dem aufruf:
java <Programm> <Argument1> <Argument2> usw.

je nachdem wieviele argumente du übergibst, werden diese in dem String-Array args gespeichert

wenn du weißt wieviele es sind, kannst du direkt mit args[0] args[1] usw. daruft zugreifen

wenn du es nicht genau weißt, musst du dir eben die länge des array holen und mit ner for-schleife arbeiten


----------



## SlaterB (16. Apr 2008)

so wie du auf jedes beliebige Array zugreifst

wenn du noch nicht weißt, was ein Array ist, oder wie man damit umgeht, dann ist das ja kein Beinbruch,
dafür gibts doch die Lehrbücher 

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...03_009.htm#ixfccb22419d5f39a0bb20fae0a5f5bd3f
3.9 Arrays


----------



## Tobi85 (16. Apr 2008)

Doch das weiss ich, weil ich auch C habe und dorth aben wir das behandelt.

Ich hab es nun so weit hinbekommen das ich mit

```
System.out.println(args[0]);
System.out.println(args[1]);
System.out.println(args[2]);
```
die args ausgeben kann. nun wurde schon richtig gesagt das ich das mitn er schleife machen muss, weil in der Übung steht das ich beliebig viele? übergeben soll und diese soll ich dann mit ihrer Nummer (wahrscheinlich die Nummer im Array) ausgeben.

Ich weiss nun nicht genau wie ich die schleife aufbauen soll 

thx


----------



## Atze (16. Apr 2008)

int size = args.length;

for ( int index= 0 ; index < size; index++ ){

       args[index];

}


----------



## Tobi85 (16. Apr 2008)

Ich hab es 
Danke für den Hinweis mit dem OpenJavabook!


```
package uebung_02;

public class HelloJava2 
{
	public static void main (String[] args) 
	{
		int i;
		
		for ( i = 0; i < args.length; i++)
		{
			System.out.println(args[i]);
		}
		
	
	}
		
}
```


Nun soll ich aber noch die dazugehörige Nummer der args im Array ausgeben und ich weiss nicht wie ich die Position also nicht der Wert an der Position sondern die Position selber wo das Arg drinne steht ausgeben soll

Also zb:

an Array Position "0" steht das Argument "2"
usw. 

thx@atze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (16. Apr 2008)

das ist i bzw i+1

bischen denken schadet nicht...


----------



## Tobi85 (16. Apr 2008)

habe doch gedacht und die aufgabe dann doch selber gelöst!

ja i selber stimmt... ich hab gedacht nur vllt bisschen zuviel


----------



## ARadauer (17. Apr 2008)

sorry dass ich das so sage: ich denk nicht, dass du das fh studium schaffst!

Nachtrag: ok das war jetzt einwenig hart, aber ganz ehrlich, auf einer Hochschule wird normalerweise ein Niveau von den Leuten erwartet. Mann sollte sich einfachste Basics (das ist wirklcih sehr sehr sehr basic) selbst aneigenen können.


----------



## Tobi85 (17. Apr 2008)

ja hab ich mir ja nun selbst angeeignet, da ich das programm gestern dann doch ganz allein eigenständig erstellt habe...
bei andren sprachen wie c,c++,vb,vba,c#,php,sql sieht das bei mir schon wieder ganz anders aus=)

achja wozu gibts dann überhaupt nen forum was "Anfängerfragen" heisst?
Braucht man ja dann icht, wäre das Internet wieder um eine Seite leichter


----------



## SlaterB (17. Apr 2008)

die Logik 'wenn meine Frage schlecht ist -> Forum kann weg' finde ich immer seltsam, 
(wobei ich persönlich deine Frage gar nicht schlecht finde aber auch nicht mehr als meine allgemeine Antwort vom zweiten Posting geben würde),

schau dir doch vor so einer generellen Folgerung auch mal andere Fragen an, da sind viele sehr sinnvolle dabei,
z.B.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic67802_does-not-overwride-abstract-method.html
nicht gerade intelligent, aber perfekt für ein Forum geeignet


----------

